# Loose skin



## Kitty shillingford (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I’m new on here I’m competing in November Bikini Masters. I’ve been training really hard. I’ve somehow managed to create an arse but for some reason I have loose skin on the bottom of my butt cheeks when I’m on a bulk I do not have this problem it fills out it goes back to normal, I start a cut and it comes back. My show is the 13th of November. I’ve upped my cardio I know I will lose points because obviously this is a subjective sport, but any ideas on how to minimise the look will be appreciated.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Loose skin?
Or minor “flab”
If it’s that last little bit of fat then then only thing you could potentially do is diet down further but if it’s skin I’m really sorry but you could be stuck with it.
You could try preparation h on in but it might only make it look worse?
That’s just my 2 cents.
There will be guys on here with much more helpful advice on the matter.
Good luck with the show.


----------



## Kitty shillingford (3 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Loose skin?
> Or minor “flab”
> If it’s that last little bit of fat then then only thing you could potentially do is diet down further but if it’s skin I’m really sorry but you could be stuck with it.
> You could try preparation h on in but it might only make it look worse?
> ...


Hi, it’s Two ripples at the bottom of my butt cheeks like folds when I lean forward it disappears but it makes it look like my butt cheeks are hanging at the bottom but thank you for your input. I appreciate you


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Kitty shillingford said:


> Hi, it’s Two ripples at the bottom of my butt cheeks like folds when I lean forward it disappears but it makes it look like my butt cheeks are hanging at the bottom but thank you for your input. I appreciate you


maybe the only other way around it is getting more meat on the glutes?
Now obviously is no good as your shows coming up fast. 
for the future though this could be a goal/area to work on some more?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> maybe the only other way around it is getting more meat on the glutes?
> Now obviously is no good as your shows coming up fast.
> for the future though this could be a goal/area to work on some more?


This. More meat in the glutes


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Bikini masters, i'm assuming your either over 40 or over 50 then? Women don't have as much elasticity in their skin as men do so unfortunately its just something that happens with age! Genetics also play a big part, drastic things a lot of women are doing now is getting fillers or botox in their ass to fill out the skin, being bikini you don't need to be really lean you just need a firm round ass and some tone to your physique.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Other than kinesio tape, just take solace in the fact you’re getting ‘up there’ & competing.

Go do the best you can, with what ya got!


----------

